# LHC Countdown?!



## WildWon (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok, so i've found the live webcast that'll be started up soon. And i KNOW its tomorrow that this beast is being turned on...

but what TIME will it be turned on? I've been looking all over for a countdown timer or ANYTHING about the TIME LHC is going online.

Can anyone help me?

(i'm completely intrigued by this whole thing and i want to watch it as soon as anything is happening!)

Thanks guys!

PS: Mac Widget would be very cool as well


----------



## Noitora (Sep 9, 2008)

Is it actually going to happen?


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Is it actually going to happen?


Is _what_ actually going to happen?


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 9, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Is it actually going to happen?


Of course.
Do you think they're building this thing for years and spend 5 billion dollars on it, only to change their minds at the last second?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm interested in a countdown too!!
Any  news should be posted here..

And guys/gals......If this thing is powered, and it really causes the end of our lives....I just want to tell you it's been really fun, I liked, hell, I LOVED being here, hanging with lots of you, I've met some remarkable people here, I hope we'll meet in afterlife considering we were so far away in this life.....and I really don't know how would I express properly.....We all had moments together, shared thoughts....I've learned a lot from you guys, all of you, consider yourselves banned (from the game)....I like you that much..

And just to express my deepest gratitude to few people I've made "deeper" connection, and that I'd like to meet in this or "other" life......
Densetsu3000, TrolleyDave, WildWon and chaotic_geo.......you made a special mark on me....for all of you others, we've had great times and see ya!!


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 9, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This

Should be really interesting, some people are claiming they may even create a black hole or something like that.


----------



## Neko (Sep 9, 2008)

graeme_85 said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They ARE creating a black hole, but it's friggin damn small.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 9, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> graeme_85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it could enlarge and eat the whole world inside out or something like that.


----------



## granville (Sep 9, 2008)

If we don't make it through this, it's been fun. I REALLY hope we do though. I need Kirby Super Star Ultra!

And I have a confession. The truth is that I LIKE being Rick Roll'd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm also a virgin. So if any girls here think i'm sexy, we could have a last jab at life if you take my meaning... double-


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 9, 2008)

I just wanna wish the guys at CERN Good Luck. We're all counting on you.


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> But it could enlarge and eat the whole world inside out or something like that.


No. Black holes of that size aren't self-sustainable. They fall apart. Secondly, black holes "suck" at stuff with their gravitational pull. An object's gravitational pull is proportional with its mass. The black hole that _might_ appear in the LHC will have less pull than a grain of sand.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh guys, nothing is gonna happen.... to me! *jumps on his personal shuttle*


----------



## Noitora (Sep 9, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like dancing now.


----------



## WildWon (Sep 9, 2008)

TIME UPDATE: just heard word that the time its supposedly going online is 8:30am Swiss time. Mind you, i'm not sure if this is exact. I did math from a time a group of scientists (that were involved with the CERN project) in the US are going to be watching it at 1:30am Central Time... and i think that all equals out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Veho said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More Info Via CNN

""The gravitational force is so weak that you'd have to wait many, many, many, many, many lifetimes of the universe before one of these things could [get] big enough to even get close to being a problem," said Huth, professor of physics at Harvard University."

Yea, not worried about that.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 9, 2008)

I was reaaally worried about that I was thinking of not going to my English lesson today because of this.I guess local TV channels are pretty bad liars.


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 9, 2008)

I think one of our own members might be in a little trouble when they turn on the "Large Hadrian Collider".  Something about sending two large Hadrians in opposite directions around a tube doesn't seem like a good idea to me.  

This should be a really cool project to keep an eye on, but I doubt there's any way in hell it will work when they fire it up tomorrow (tonight, whatever).  The first experiment will probably take a couple weeks before it actually works.   

BTW, I really hope someone checked with God to make sure she's okay with this.  Otherwise there's bound to be a hurricane and an earthquake in Switzerland's future.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't listen to Wildwon and Veho, the world is ending.. you can continue to confess all your problems here


----------



## Noitora (Sep 9, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Don't listen to Wildwon and Veho, the world is ending.. you can continue to confess all your problems here


I have a crush on CockroachMan...We'll all die tomorrow so I felt like saying it   
Oh and Hadrian too.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmmmm...somethings very fishy about this stuff!!

Check out the picture I got from my sources!!


----------



## WildWon (Sep 9, 2008)

@Toni I saw that last night. Classic! Now, if only we could find ourselves a good, reliable, Non-Purple-Dino named Barney.

Yea, when this Large Gadrian Collider goes online, we'll see what happens.

Now, i contemplate staying up til 2:30am to see this thing go off. I'm hella excited now!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't say I'm that excited...But I'm interested in what will happen.....

Can you tell me exactly how much time until it's powered up....I'm not that good with timezones...Just tell me how many hours we have left.. XD


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

8:30 tomorrow morning, our local time.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, I need that....our time....well, I'll wake up at 8.00 and wait......Play NDS....maybe catch a Pokemon or two....

If the end really happens, what will it be like.....one bang ant that's it?! Or we'll be sucked into something, or white light....


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 9, 2008)

I still want teh zombiez!!!!!!!

some one post link to count down?

bye bye, school time


----------



## WildWon (Sep 9, 2008)

Live Webcast From CERN

There ya go, Juggies!


----------



## Costello (Sep 9, 2008)

woot! they speak french! 
I'll be watching this tomorrow at 8:30am while having breakfast


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey, thanx WildWon, but all I see is snow! Is it working for you?


----------



## WildWon (Sep 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Hey, thanx WildWon, but all I see is snow! Is it working for you?



I have to do it through the flash player (thanks work Mac! lol) and it just looks like its buffering. I assumed it wasn't up and running yet, until later tonight/tomorrow (i.e. closer to the Big Button Turn-On Push time)


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 9, 2008)

Well if this thing does explode then hopefully all the money I've stored in Swiss bank accounts won't be compromised.


----------



## Prime (Sep 9, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Well if this thing does explode then hopefully all the money I've stored in Swiss bank accounts won't be compromised.



Who said anything about it exploding?


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 9, 2008)

I hope they found the Higgs Boson particle at least.. I mean, I hope it exists.. or else that's more than 20 years of theories going down the drain


----------



## science (Sep 9, 2008)

If the world ends I won't be able to get the new iPods coming out today!!!


----------



## Christen (Sep 9, 2008)

Best typo ever.


----------



## WildWon (Sep 9, 2008)

Christen said:
			
		

> Best typo ever.



Seconded.


----------



## Ducky (Sep 9, 2008)

The world ends with us.. 

Nah I dont think it will , Im pretty sure were all saved.. 
Even tho , When thinking right now.. Humans destroy themselves in some manner..


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 9, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I just wanna wish the guys at CERN Good Luck. *We're all counting on you*.



counting on them for what?.......killing us?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if this is doomed i would like to say i love u alll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s
do u lot remember when some people(bible, no offence) were saying that in 1-01-2000 the world will be destroyed but it didnt actually happen


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 9, 2008)

lol if we die my last wish is that i could have stay to play kingdom heart 358/2


----------



## CPhantom (Sep 9, 2008)

If we die, at least it'll be a FUCKIN' SWEET AS HELL FATALITY!


My depiction of this victory:


----------



## Law (Sep 9, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> p.s
> do u lot remember when some people(bible, no offence) were saying that in 1-01-2000 the world will be destroyed but it didnt actually happen



Are you talking about Y2K? Something that had absolutely nothing to do with the bible?


----------



## CPhantom (Sep 9, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> DarkRey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y2K was the dumbest of all end of the world theories. Whoever started that should be stabbed with a long stick of some sort.


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 9, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I guess local TV channels are pretty bad liars.



uhhhhhh

Duh?


----------



## Loginer (Sep 9, 2008)

Guys, I really think the LHC is going to be a problem if the news keep telling morons stuff like this. If they manage to scare all the soccer moms in the world, who knows what they'll do?


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 9, 2008)

Loginer said:
			
		

> Guys, I really think the LHC is going to be a problem if the news keep telling morons stuff like this. If they manage to scare all the soccer moms in the world, who knows what they'll do?


If nothing happens at the experiment tonight it'll die down.
If something happens then we'll just be dead.

I know what they'll do, nothing. They don't have enough time. =P


----------



## Loginer (Sep 10, 2008)

The first high-energy collisions will occur at the end of October, not in six hours.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 10, 2008)

what if they find Jesus in the black hole?


----------



## mflo (Sep 10, 2008)

I really hope that something amazing will happen.  Do you know how beautiful it would look to see the world being sucked into a black hole?
Reminds me of some sort of Evangelion sh*t.  I would go out to a meadow and lie in the grass to watch the sky be sucked away.

Heheh. I'm just daydreaming


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 10, 2008)

mflo said:
			
		

> I really hope that something amazing will happen.  Do you know how beautiful it would look to see the world being sucked into a black hole?
> Reminds me of some sort of Evangelion sh*t.  I would go out to a meadow and lie in the grass to watch the sky be sucked away.
> 
> Heheh. I'm just daydreaming


I'd rather something beautiful happens that:

A) Doesn't kill us all

and 

B) Doesn't interrupt my sleep.

I am really excited though to see what 10 billion dollars can prove. On the other hand, that money could have really helped in other areas. What about 1 MacBook Pro or iPhone for every child?!


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Sep 10, 2008)

You know what? Some stupid scientists are risking the lives of the entire human race, JUST to see if they can prove a stupid theory and think that they can laugh at us religious people when they'll just know very little.

I would admit something, but you all wouldn't believe me seeing as like, 98% of this forum is full of atheists.

Those people are just wrong. Why the hell would you want to know that??!! Just live your 'apparently' non-meaningful lives and die. You don't have to know these things. They are supposed to be the way they are. Humans are interfering in the Earth so much.

Butcha know what?

God bless you all. And I don't give a rat's ass if you're an atheist or agnostic or whatever. Just let me leave it at that.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2008)

Loginer said:
			
		

> The first high-energy collisions will occur at the end of October, not in six hours.



Exactly, God you people need to learn to look things up!

Its being turned on, on the 10th but its not "Oh its on, theres a black hole we dead" its gona take *months* to build up to full power!

Anything that might happen is pure speculation, some scientists say it will make thousands of microscopic black holes that will vanish in micro seconds, others say it will create one large enough to destroy us!

Either way we just dont know what exactly will happen when the first high speed collisions take place a few months from now!

Thats exactly why it shouldn't be used no one has any idea what might happen exactly, and a lot of scientists are reasonably concerned about this to call for the entire project to be shut down permanently!

I just p0wned you lot with knowledge!


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 10, 2008)

well if they're smart they never will go full power. do you REALLY need such power in such a small space (well, small compared to the universe)?


----------



## Strokemouth (Sep 10, 2008)

http://hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com/

The source is great, too.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm alive, what about you??

Any swiss here to tell us if they lived or what!!


----------



## Costello (Sep 10, 2008)

http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/endirect/0,,407864...articules-.html
live video feed, the experiment starts in 10 minutes... I wonder what the video is going to show


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

AAAAh, it's about to start.....Well, buckle your seat belt....Good luck to everyone, especially _them_..


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 10, 2008)

So? Everyone is alive?


----------



## Costello (Sep 10, 2008)

so far so good, but the experiment will last all day


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 10, 2008)

I wish I could see or read what's happening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Live feeds are too slow. I have to press "play" every 3-4 seconds.


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 10, 2008)

Anything interesting happen yet??? I heard the effects wont happen until October 23.. And does this last for the rest of the swiss day.. I wonder if we do die.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My parents say its crap.. They say it wont come to anything but meh..

Sooo, Are we dead yet??


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> what if they find Jesus in the black hole?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You holy-rollers are just as bad.  Stop acting like your kind doesn't presume to know how the universe was created, or what happens after we die.  Why the hell would you want to know that??!!  You don't have to know these things.  They are supposed to be the way they are.  Sound familiar?  

At least science tries to explain things rather than force-feed stories to people and just expect them to believe it.  Everyone here is just excited and curious about what's going to happen, so don't ruin the fun for everyone.  Tone it down with the holier-than-thou sermon.  

Jeebus-lover.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 10, 2008)

they are just flipping the switch today and check if everything works. It is running in idle mode...(like an engine ;-)) none of the scientific tests are going to be performed today.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 10, 2008)

im happy to die because i will be dying with everyone that i know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









			
				dinofan01 said:
			
		

> what if they find Jesus in the black hole?


i think they will find "will wright" in there, u know him the man that made spore and the sims


----------



## Helmut (Sep 10, 2008)

Throwing test beams is not what I would call idle mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They'r actually throwing beams more and more powerful until they reach the normal functionning state of the LHC.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 10, 2008)

So they're doing all this just to find some atoms
that have never been seen??


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 10, 2008)

I wonder what happens if a scientist falls in there while the machine operates.


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 10, 2008)

BOOM, I'd say..


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 10, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> The plastic chain made it look like an entrance to an amusement park ride.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Curley5959 @ Sep 10 2008, 06:07 PM) BOOM, I'd say..


That would be awesome!


----------



## Helmut (Sep 10, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> So they're doing all this just to find some atoms
> that have never been seen??



Many physics fundamental breakthrought wouldn't have been possible without particle accelerator. Besides helping to know a little more about how the universe exists, research on particle acceleration bringed technology to cure cancer throught radiotherapy, gamma camera but also technology to burn smaller micro-chip in order to make your CPU run faster and less warm.

$7 billion project are not done just for the fun to play with particles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 10, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

>


The eye of Sauron sees everything.  He knows what I'm typing right now!  

Hopefully some brave young nerd and his trusty sidekick will take the long journey and throw the ring of quark back into the particle accelerator where it was forged.

For anyone else wanting to turn this discussion religious, maybe you should take it somewhere else.  This is clearly a science based thread.

Besides, God has already decided your fate.  God is omnipotent, so in order for this experiment to take place, it must have been his idea in the first place.  It's all part of his plan, even if it destroys us all.  Am I doing this right?


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Hopefully some brave young nerd and his trusty sidekick will take the long journey and throw the ring of quark back into the particle accelerator where it was forged.


No no no, you silly, the LHC _is_ the One Ring.


----------



## Sstew (Sep 10, 2008)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080910/ap_on_sc/big_bang

According to this they already did a major test, using it.


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 10, 2008)

lol, good point..


----------



## Prime (Sep 10, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080910/ap_on_sc/big_bang
> 
> According to this they already did a major test, using it.



Yup, a test was today and it was successful.The Collision will be on October some people thought it was today


----------



## WildWon (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmm. We're alive. No boom. And NO ZOMBIES?! I want my money back.


----------



## Dingler (Sep 10, 2008)

Worst armageddon ever...


----------



## Helmut (Sep 10, 2008)

Tests are not finish yet. They will go till 6 p.m GMT+1 (3h30 left). Till then, they will increase the beam power but not to its production state because doing so would take a couple of day. Nothing could really happen today because they'r not testing collisions but a single beam. By december they will introduce a reversed second beam in order to create particle collisions.


----------



## WildWon (Sep 10, 2008)

Dingler said:
			
		

> Worst armageddon ever...



I actually just LOL'd. And not in the "LOLz!!!1" kinda way. Had there been milk in my mouth, it would be on my monitor. Good play.


----------



## Doggy124 (Sep 10, 2008)

At least...if the world end, It means no more home work


----------



## WildWon (Sep 10, 2008)

The world ends with YOU!


----------



## SkankyYankee (Sep 10, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> The world ends with YOU!



That was zetta epic.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 10, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

>


looks like the portal from stargate


----------



## Searinox (Sep 10, 2008)

Being quite a physics enthusiast I'm up to date with this kind of stuff. No I don't believe in any doomsday scenario, I think the worst thing that could happen is an electromagnet quenching and overheating til it goes boom. I'm not expecting that in today's experiment but rather sometime this year. It's cause I've been following its development and have seen a number of scatterbrain decisions.

I am very interested in if they will see a Higgs boson or not, the nature of mass has been personally puzzling me for some time and I hope some answers come out. I also hope they are able to produce and observe a micro black hole, this would be the first ever account of being able to prove that at least some of string theory is true and that it hasn't all been speculation. If such a hole is created then I'm sure nature has been doing it for billions of years without any danger. I know the mass threshold a black hole needs to have in order to self-sustain, it's about if you took the sun and crunched it to the size of a bowling ball or the earth to the size of a pingpong. They need a certain gravitational intensity in a certain space so that the escape velocity becomes greater than light. It needs astronomical amounts of matter and even more such power to FORCE that matter to become a stable black hole, colliding two protons is billions of billions of billions of times less than the minimum matter required it's just not gonna happen, whatever BH is created will spit out its energy much faster than it could swallow and evaporate, the bottom line is that BHs don't come in just one size as the dreaded world eaters they've been known for, it's just that nature only allows creation at that scale. They could, if this experiment turns right, also be created in labs where they are much more harmless and frail.

As for the LHC itself, leave it to the Americans to screw up on both costs and elaboration. Upping costs to 3x the original cost is one thing, but I hate how they turned a top-notch scientifical project into an international manhood-measuring contest, swinging between calling it an international project and their own, demanding credit yet begging for money, at least I'm glad they finally reached a sort of consensus. I just hope there won't be the same amount of babylonism when it comes to interpreting the results, which is sadly too much to ask for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes it DOES look like a Stargate.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Searinox said:
			
		

> Being quite a physics enthusiast I'm up to date with this kind of stuff. No I don't believe in any doomsday scenario, I think the worst thing that could happen is an electromagnet quenching and overheating til it goes boom. I'm not expecting that in today's experiment but rather sometime this year. It's cause I've been following its development and have seen a number of scatterbrain decisions.
> 
> I am very interested in if they will see a Higgs boson or not, the nature of mass has been personally puzzling me for some time and I hope some answers come out. I also hope they are able to produce and observe a micro black hole, this would be the first ever account of being able to prove that at least some of string theory is true and that it hasn't all been speculation. If such a hole is created then I'm sure nature has been doing it for billions of years without any danger. I know the mass threshold a black hole needs to have in order to self-sustain, it's about if you took the sun and crunched it to the size of a bowling ball or the earth to the size of a pingpong. They need a certain gravitational intensity in a certain space so that the escape velocity becomes greater than light. It needs astronomical amounts of matter and even more such power to FORCE that matter to become a stable black hole, colliding two protons is billions of billions of billions of times less than the minimum matter required it's just not gonna happen, whatever BH is created will spit out its energy much faster than it could swallow and evaporate, the bottom line is that BHs don't come in just one size as the dreaded world eaters they've been known for, it's just that nature only allows creation at that scale. They could, if this experiment turns right, also be created in labs where they are much more harmless and frail.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the explanation


----------



## Searinox (Sep 10, 2008)

Whoa people actually bother to read that?! You're welcome. I feel better about myself.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, that's settled then. No worries. 

Now all we have to worry about is the Horrible Halley's comet! 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I may be wrong, but I do not think so. I have warned our people to look for earthquakes on the night of May 18. Others believe that if the comet doesn't cause earthquakes it will cause diseases or fill our atmosphere with deadly gas and kill us all off.



2061, we're all *doomed*. Mark my words.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 10, 2008)

god another one now...
anyone going to make a countdown for the comet thingy?(if we are still alive)


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 10, 2008)

How do you guys know that we didn't die already and this is all an illusion?


----------



## pasc (Sep 10, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> How do you guys know that we didn't die already and this is all an illusion?


because it would be too good.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 10, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is good? Because if you ask me, it kind of sucks...


----------



## Henrike (Sep 10, 2008)

forget the black hole thing, fear this!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 10, 2008)

katamari? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Searinox (Sep 10, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> How do you guys know that we didn't die already and this is all an illusion?


We may have already died in parallel universes countless times, but because multiple possibilities happen at once all the time branching the current universe into new timelines, there is always at least one universe where we are still alive, and since ceasing to exist is impossible to precieve we never actually percieve death we just keep on surviving forever and ever in the favorable universes. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_suicide



Spoiler



Or so they say.


----------



## amptor (Sep 10, 2008)

they didn't collide any particles yet, you guys made me think something big was happening..what a rip.


----------



## Joey90 (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone feeling singular yet?

Also look at the date:

in (proper) english notation 10/09/08

and if they started it up at 07:06 etc...


----------



## xDahlia (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey look, we haven't died.!


----------



## Searinox (Sep 10, 2008)

That's because there was no experiment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oct 21


----------



## A4NoOb (Sep 11, 2008)

Can someone link me what happened? I tried the previous live ones but they didn't have any videos.


----------

